# LR v2 & LR Mogrify, adding text annotation



## MMarz (Oct 18, 2008)

I'd like to include text down the right side of an image, on a white border that is only on the sides, outside a narrow black border around the image.  

I followed Timothy's example as it appears in the middle of the Quick Guide as a start, but my I am unable to include a text annotation on Export.

I then tried every possible combination of settings in the Text Annotation dialog and still can't seem get the combo right.

Any suggestions are appreciated.







Result...


----------



## stasber (Oct 18, 2008)

By your screenshot it looks to me like you're trying to add white text onto a white border, no?


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Oct 18, 2008)

stasber said:


> By your screenshot it looks to me like you're trying to add white text onto a white border, no?



Looks like that to me


----------



## MMarz (Oct 18, 2008)

You're both correct... a matter of mis-matched screen caps.  For certain I tried every combination of text color, solid background, border color, checked and unchecked before border is applied, resized the borders, omitted the borders, changed the location and direction of text, even made the text huge in case it was sized down.

When I mean every combination, I mean every combination.  I deleted 41 attempts of exports of combinations...


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Oct 18, 2008)

MMarz said:


> You're both correct... a matter of mis-matched screen caps.  For certain I tried every combination of text color, solid background, border color, checked and unchecked before border is applied, resized the borders, omitted the borders, changed the location and direction of text, even made the text huge in case it was sized down.
> 
> When I mean every combination, I mean every combination.  I deleted 41 attempts of exports of combinations...



You may have to wait for Tim......


----------



## MMarz (Oct 18, 2008)

Kiwigeoff said:


> You may have to wait for Tim......




Emailed Tim in addition to confirming the settings..  Tried again confirming black text on white border...  Mogrify borders, resize etc all work, but text annotation does not..


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Oct 18, 2008)

MMarz said:


> Emailed Tim in addition to confirming the settings..  Tried again confirming black text on white border...  Mogrify borders, resize etc all work, but text annotation does not..



Thanks for the update mate !!


----------



## MMarz (Oct 18, 2008)

At Timothy's suggestion, I changed fonts and it now works.  Oddly, with as many fonts as are available in Vista, I found only two that worked!!

Thank you Timothy!!


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Oct 18, 2008)

MMarz;2548' said:
			
		

> At Timothy's suggestion, I changed fonts and it now works.  Oddly, with as many fonts as are available in Vista, I found only two that worked!!
> 
> Thank you Timothy!!



Pleased you have some sort of resolution Michael !!:lol::lol:


----------



## Brad Snyder (Oct 21, 2008)

Don't leave us hanging..... which two fonts worked?


----------



## theMusicMan (Oct 25, 2008)

Hi Michael

I notice you have three instances of text annotation.  Can I ask how you accomplish this please and I assume this allows you to have three separate lines of different size/font of text... is that right?


----------



## MMarz (Oct 25, 2008)

Angsana New Bold and Angsana New Bold Italic...

Once I found these, I stopped looking..


----------



## MMarz (Oct 25, 2008)

theMusicMan said:


> Hi Michael
> 
> I notice you have three instances of text annotation.  Can I ask how you accomplish this please and I assume this allows you to have three separate lines of different size/font of text... is that right?



While there are three instances of Text Annotation available in the Post Process Actions dialog window, you'll notice in this instance I only checked off one to be used.  

That said, what I have been doing is using two Text Annotations, the first is to add a copyright inside the image, white text, lower left, 6'% opacity; Then for the web, I apply three borders, first is very small and in a color that works with the image, or white, then the larger black border and then a third white border that is top and bottom only.  (Paging Tim!!!  it would be cool to be able to adjust the border width at each side...IE Fine Art mattes, or just one wide white border on the bottom...hint, hint).  Then the second Text Annotation is applied with EXIF.  Sometimes I add a third Text Annotation with a caption if appropriate.

If it helps to see the export screen caps, let me know.


----------



## theMusicMan (Oct 25, 2008)

I didn't have the latest version unfortunately, but do now!  D'[email protected][email protected]!


----------



## MMarz (Oct 30, 2008)

theMusicMan said:


> I didn't have the latest version unfortunately, but do now!  D'[email protected][email protected]!



Glad you have it figured out!!


----------



## Wolfgang Wernet (Nov 21, 2008)

Brad Snyder;258'6 said:
			
		

> Don't leave us hanging..... which two fonts worked?



Had same problem. In my case ARIAL worked. Stopped further searching then.


----------



## Brad Snyder (Nov 21, 2008)

Wolfgang, welcome, and thanks....


----------



## markande (Nov 27, 2008)

I have a problem with the add on too. In my case I don't even see the "Font List" as seen in the attached screen shot. I am using LR 2.' and latest LR/Mogrify and ImageMagik. I am on Windows Vista, can anybody help?
thanks
View attachment 4


----------



## Halfje-Bruin (Nov 28, 2008)

Maybe a stupid question, but did you look inside the dropdown box? I've seen programs that didn't show any text because no initial selection was made.


----------



## markande (Dec 2, 2008)

yes I did click but there is no item in that dropdown, it is completely empty.
It is as if the plugin did not find any fonts on my system that it could use?


----------



## kryz70fr (Mar 15, 2009)

I have an problem. I want to put an border (85px) on the bottom of my picture and put an annotation on it ...

impossible to do that, the border is always gone at the opposite of the text ? i don't understand why ... (the only way for me is to put the same border size in the top and the bottom) 

(LR 2.3 and LR2/Mogrify 1.63)


----------



## Mark Sirota (Mar 16, 2009)

Welcome to Lightroom Forums.

I'm not sure what you mean by "the border is always gone at the opposite of the text", but this seems to work for me.  I put a border of 85 pixels on the bottom, and 2 pixels for top, left, and right.

Then I added a text annotation (leave "before border is applied" unchecked), located it bottom center, and the annotation goes into the border area as expected, and the border width is as expected all around.

Can you be more specific about what's happening (or not happening)?


----------



## matonanjin (Apr 10, 2009)

I hope this is the place to post this rather than starting a new thread. If I look at the quick start guides of LR/Mogrify and LR2/Mogrify it looks like the latter is able to add up to 3 text annotations where LR(1)/Mogrify is only able to add one. Am I reading this correctly?

I am going to need to add a model's name to bottom of a white border and then my © to the bottom right (or right edge). So it looks like I need version 2.:?

Ron

http://www.fourwindsphotography.com


----------



## Denis de Gannes (Apr 10, 2009)

matonanjin said:


> I hope this is the place to post this rather than starting a new thread. If I look at the quick start guides of LR/Mogrify and LR2/Mogrify it looks like the latter is able to add up to 3 text annotations where LR(1)/Mogrify is only able to add one. Am I reading this correctly?
> 
> I am going to need to add a model's name to bottom of a white border and then my © to the bottom right (or right edge). So it looks like I need version 2.:?
> 
> ...



Quite simple LR2/Mogrify is for LR 2.x.; LR/Mogrify is for if you are using LR 1.x


----------



## matonanjin (Apr 10, 2009)

Denis de Gannes said:


> Quite simple LR2/Mogrify is for LR 2.x.; LR/Mogrify is for if you are using LR 1.x


 
Duh:roll:  I need to know if LR2/Mogrify will, as I asked, allow multiple (3) text annotations.  That is one more reason to motivate me to upgrade to LR2, which I probably need to do anyway.


----------



## MMarz (Oct 18, 2008)

I'd like to include text down the right side of an image, on a white border that is only on the sides, outside a narrow black border around the image.  

I followed Timothy's example as it appears in the middle of the Quick Guide as a start, but my I am unable to include a text annotation on Export.

I then tried every possible combination of settings in the Text Annotation dialog and still can't seem get the combo right.

Any suggestions are appreciated.







Result...


----------



## theMusicMan (Apr 10, 2009)

matonanjin said:


> Duh:roll:  I need to know if LR2/Mogrify will, as I asked, allow multiple (3) text annotations.  That is one more reason to motivate me to upgrade to LR2, which I probably need to do anyway.


Yes, LRMogrify will allow you to add three lines of annotation.


----------



## matonanjin (Apr 10, 2009)

theMusicMan said:


> Yes, LRMogrify will allow you to add three lines of annotation.


 

Sheez.  I assume you mean _"Yes, LR*2*Mogrify will allow you to add three lines of annotation."_


----------



## Mark Sirota (Apr 10, 2009)

Yes, LR2/Mogrify allows three text annotations.

Additionally, you can also add as many as you like if you're comfortable adding commands to Mogrify's command line, which is directly accessible through LR2/Mogrify's interface.


----------



## matonanjin (Apr 10, 2009)

Mark Sirota said:


> Yes, LR2/Mogrify allows three text annotations.
> 
> Additionally, you can also add as many as you like if you're comfortable adding commands to Mogrify's command line, which is directly accessible through LR2/Mogrify's interface.


 
Thank you. 
Thank you. 
Thank you. 

I can't see myself needing more than three.  But that is good to know.  Thanks again.


----------

